# Heading to Australia



## IrishKid (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey all, im starting to plan my trip to Australia, im very much into adventure and activity... where would you pin point, to be one of the most exciting location to go???? thanks


----------



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

Tough question, difficult to pinpoint a single point. It also depends on how you define "adventure" and if you prefer to travel independently or be part of an organized tour.

It might help if you tell us more about your interests whether its diving, hiking, rafting, rock climbing, 4WD, camping, surfing or exploring Sydney's nightlife!


----------



## IrishKid (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey yea i would be looking at diving, and hillwalking, with a good few remote towns.. i would be going with another friends, but have no problem meeting up with others... I guess i would hit the night life but only for a few nights, id prefer to venture around the real OZ


----------



## magnusiax (May 21, 2009)

Yeah I agree adventure depends on the person how he or she would define adventure. Some prefer adventure like hiking, sightseeing, walking, eating etc. Actually adventure is up to the person, some love to scuba diving, some love adventure, and others love it more in physical aspect.


----------



## tonywong (Jun 8, 2009)

IrishKid said:


> Hey all, im starting to plan my trip to Australia, im very much into adventure and activity... where would you pin point, to be one of the most exciting location to go???? thanks


Hi IrishKid, If it is adventure you want then definately head to Port Lincoln South Australia.It is a small country seaside town with arguably the best diving in Australia. You can go 
Shark Cage Diving,
Scuba Diving and 
Swim With The Tuna 
Also Check out Wilderness Wanders who will take you out to some amazing places in the wilderness. Wilderness Wanders - Port Lincoln, South Australia they do 4wd and walking and sightseeing trips. I have just done one in these huge sand dunes that will blow your mind. Awesome.

The shark cage dive is totally sick. You actualy get in a cage underwater with these massive sharks circling around you out in the deep ocean . I nearly shat myself but it was worth it fot the film I got!

Cheers TW


----------



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

I also wonder how you would define the "real Australia". The outback maybe, sheep farm or fighting crocodiles. 

It think that Aussies are more interested in going to Bali than places like Uluru.


----------

